# Pike Island Night Bite Walleye



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Caught 8 walleye's between 6pm - 12am below Pike Island Dam wading the sandbar and along the rocks throwing husky jerks. This was the biggest fish going 7 - 8 lbs - lost 2 others just as big. Scouts honor! 1 fish was 4lb's rest were 16" - 18". Slow is the key with pauses. Will be beaten it up pretty much all of Dec hope to have more pics. Haven't been back out since this night.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

nice catch!!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice!! You should change your name to Mr.Husky Jerk. I tried a husky jerk last Fri. night at R C Byrd, mainly because of your posts and a few others, and did not get a single strike. Could you share a little more info about your jerkbaitbait technique? I understand if you don't want to though.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I fished last night from 5-8:30 pm, tried everything in the tackle box, even had some live minnows,a few very small walleyes, one other guy there, about the same luck, two more showed up, same story.


----------



## walleye kid (Feb 7, 2007)

Has anyone been catching anything lately?


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I fish below Greenup dam,walleye fishing was much better than in years past.For about a three week period late November-early December would take two or three walleye in a limit of sauger walleye then stopped catching walleye the last week I fished.Haven't been in a couple weeks but hope to try late in the week.
Jake


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Nice catch Mr. Mooney ! ! ! ! ! You are making us guys up north jealous... we are right between the "night-bite" and the ice seasons. All quiet up here...

dacrawdaddy - like MM mentioned... the slower, the better. Try varying your presentation. I have used a slow & steady (1 crank every 2 seconds) to a stop and go (3 or 4 slow cranks - then stop for a few seconds) to a twitch & reel. You have to be at the right place, at the right time, with the right color & presentation. There are many nights where I have been skunked (more skunks than catches) up here on Lake Erie.

Good luck all... It sounds like the "on season" down south.....


----------

